# Too Many Reds In The Tank To Start Breeding?



## Yambeezy (Jun 21, 2010)

I just want to know if 8 reds in a 120 would be too crowded for breeding. Would they event pair up??? If they do should i put the pair in a 55 for Breeding???


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

my buddie has 8 in his 125 and they pair up just fine.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

They will pair up with other p's though if you do get a pair you could seperate them or they might start being more agressive to others. Id probably let them spawn a couple times if you can get them to and hopefully one pair will do a chain reaction and get you a couple breeding pairs


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Lol


----------

